# What year stingray and is it a deluxe?



## Billythekid (Mar 2, 2021)

So I found my new favorite Fleamarket and in the past month I’ve got more then the last year at my local flea so this week I scored this stingray for $45 the guy got it from a barn where it had hung in the rafters for a long time I assume someone into bmx had it but I also know schwinn had some bmx bikes so tell me what I got it thinking 67-70 ??
Serial number kf 66735


----------



## Callahooney1 (Mar 2, 2021)

At first thought it might have been a 1978 Schwinn BX because of the bars, seat and if it has a S2 front rim; but the serial number indicates an older frame. Also chainguard would have had a screened BX on it, but couldn't read the chainguard to well. Maybe someone just tried to outfit a 1970 coaster brake Stingray frame with BMX parts?


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 2, 2021)

So the chain guard is different then a bx I did think that when I was researching it


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 2, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> I scored this stingray for $45





Im with Callhooney on this, someone wanted a BMX and made their  old Stingray into one best they could. didn't a lot of us? Most of it is there. The tires are great to have especially if no cracks, nice ones come at a premium. Are both rims S-2? Still a good score at $45 find one for me haha


----------



## stingrayjoe (Mar 2, 2021)

I did that same conversion/look to my 1971 Stingray when I was a kid. I added Scrambler 36 - 36 wheels to mine. Even had one pf those plastic front fenders on mine for a while. 

Will post pics later of my recreation this week.


----------



## nick tures (Mar 2, 2021)

looks like Callahooney1 said above 1970 stingray that they customized, $45 is a good score


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 2, 2021)

Yes s2’s and the tires have very small cracks not bad at all 

I would love to see pics of any bmx stingrays I’ll be looking forward to them


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 2, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> I would love to see pics of any bmx stingrays I’ll be looking forward to them




You should go to the BMX forum and search for them. There was recently a thread about them a couple members have killer originals old sttle frmaes like your and the newer style scrambler and phantom. One of these days I going to find a nice early scrambler for myself.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Mar 2, 2021)

Here's a pic of the one I had. Sold it at Long Beach Cycle Swap a couple of yrs back.


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 2, 2021)

Sweet


----------



## stingrayjoe (Mar 4, 2021)

stingrayjoe said:


> I did that same conversion/look to my 1971 Stingray when I was a kid. I added Scrambler 36 - 36 wheels to mine. Even had one pf those plastic front fenders on mine for a while.
> 
> Will post pics later of my recreation this week.


----------

